# New to IM



## MPMC (Apr 6, 2012)

Im new here but been on some other boards for quite so time. Looks like a nice board you guys got here.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2012)

MPMC, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM.  Ckcrown welcomes you also


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 6, 2012)

Come on in. The waters fine. LOL


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Come on in. The waters fine. LOL



Dude what movie is that on?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 6, 2012)

MPMC said:


> Im new here but been on some other boards for quite so time. Looks like a nice board you guys got here.



Welcome to IM, hope you find what you are looking for--be wary of the keyboard-lifters ! 

All in all a good community here


----------



## BigMikeCO (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## effinrob (Apr 7, 2012)

welcome


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## brazey (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard!  Alot of good info on here.


----------



## machinist9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

